# looks like a new b-14 kit is out



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

correct me if im wrong. i've never seen this until now!



























> ED Type Q Flared Complete Kit - 8 Pieces
> This Complete Kit Includes ED Type Q Flared Front Bumper, ED Type Q Flared Rear Bumper, ED Type Q Flared Side Skirts, ED Type Q Flared Front Fenders, and ED Type Q Flared Rear Fenders. 8 pieces. Note: Sentra needs modifications


i personally dont like it but its nice to be recognized ALWAYS! :thumbup: to more b-14 stuff!!!!
found it here: http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?page=1


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I've seen that kit around for abit...nothing new.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw that kit like a year ago...or 2 years ago


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thats the quwhees wide body kit.

i really dont like it at all but to each their own.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I've seen that on Ebay acouple times too...


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

I've actually seen that car when they first made the body kit, its ugly, been out for a couple years though. the owner of the car has since changed the kit.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Quwhees widebody... although it's only sort-of widebody... but that's beside the point.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

old news.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OLD, and Extemely UGLY IMO


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sorry guys


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

xt_out said:


> sorry guys



its ok, just dont do it again  :fluffy: 

the rear bumper is pretty cool IMO, if only it didnt have those circular holes, it would be nice.


----------



## 32DA3 (Jan 20, 2004)

ohh god , That kit is way to showy , and doesn't address the beutiful contours of the 200


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yea this kit isn't new its been around for a while..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i don't like it


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ive seen it in ebay a lot of times.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

this kit reminds me of Transformers :0


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> I saw that kit like a year ago...or 2 years ago



and hopefully we won't have to see it for at least another 2 years....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That car is so damn ugly. The kit jus looks so ghetto, it doesn't even line up with the mounting points. If they had that much money, they should've molded it in.

I especially hate the corners.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

1997 GA16DE said:


> That car is so damn ugly. The kit jus looks so ghetto, it doesn't even line up with the mounting points. If they had that much money, they should've molded it in.
> 
> I especially hate the corners.


 I agree the kit is too big for the car and makes it look stupid.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

xdrian said:


> I agree the kit is too big for the car and makes it look stupid.


me too, the kit is HUGE! its so gaudy and overdone! yuck!


----------

